# Honda HSS1336 King Of The Mountain



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Love to back this beast out of the garage during the next storm. Throw snow into the next zip code. 


https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/grd/d/honda-hs1336-snow-blower/6344961591.html


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

For such a expensive machine I D think they would take more care in using it, Seems the left auger has been ground down as has the bottom of the bucket. Nice machine but not in great shape is my guess. Thing is a beast none the less.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I saw this unit or this very same picture a year or two ago on an eBay scam.
I'd be careful with it.
This unit is old, very old. The later HS1336 look quite different.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Seems like he just used a stock photo from google. 

There is also this one that has been for sale for a couple of years, I spoke to the owner last year and he said he has a 1/4 mile driveway which he use to clear with this machine and now switched to a plow. 

https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snowblower-hs1336i/6311534032.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> Seems like he just used a stock photo from google.
> 
> There is also this one that has been for sale for a couple of years, I spoke to the owner last year and he said he has a 1/4 mile driveway which he use to clear with this machine and now switched to a plow.
> 
> https://nh.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snowblower-hs1336i/6311534032.html


even with a 36 inch bucket he would have to make 3 or 4 passes. that's a couple miles .


----------



## help (Mar 3, 2015)

her is a link to user manuals of honda snowblowers many not sold in nort america in english. 
Link Honda | Owner's Manual Download | Power Equipment

step 1 select Product Category. snowblowers.
step 2 select Model Series you will be given three choices hs -hsm-hss all are snowblower manuals the grand total is 51 user manuals.

Honda hs 1136
Engine gx 340k1 Maximum output 11hp\3.600 R.P.M Displacment 337cc Bore x Stroke 82 x64mm Fuel tank capacity: 6.5L (1.7us gal) 

Frame overall Length: 1.710mm (67.3in) Snow-Throwing distance: Max 18 m (59.1 FT)
overall Width : 935mm (36.8in)
overall Height: 1.340mm (52.8in)
Widt of snow clearance : 920mm (36.2in)
Height of snow clearance:580mm (22.8in)


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> even with a 36 inch bucket he would have to make 3 or 4 passes. that's a couple miles .


A couple of miles? 1/4 mile driveway with 3 or 4 passes is a mile at most. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The HS1136 was never sold in the USA by Honda. It may have been sold by Honda Canada, and for sure was sold by Honda in Europe. From the photo, it appears to be a traditional design, with the engine powering both the tracks and auger/fan. Might be a challenge to get parts/support in the USA since it American Honda does not provide parts or service materials for this model. 

In contrast, the more-modern HS1336i is a USA model, and has twin electric motors to run the tracks, while the engine drives the auger/fan as well as a small alternator to provide electric power for the track motors. Thus, it is known as a hybrid design.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I guess its sold, being that it was on CL I guess he isnt happy with the fact that he got low ball offers, lol.

Oddly enough though in his initial ad the seller stated $5000 takes it, yet now it says sold for $5800.


----------

